# المفاجأه الكبرى كيف تخرج طريق 3d



## فواز العنسي (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا إخواني وأحبائي إنشاء الله تعالى وبدعواتكم سأبدء من حيث إنتهى الأخرون وسأقدم لكم أجمل هديه عن أخر ما توصلت إليه في إخراج الطرقات ..... كيف تخرج طريق 3d على شكل فيلم فيه كل تفاصيل الطريق .... ولن أطول في الشرح .....بس أدعو لي بإن اخلصه .


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (21 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعينك يا استاذنا الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2011)

مرحبا بك اخي فواز فانت معلم الجميع في هذا المجال 
نتمني ليك التوفيق 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا

بس ليا تعقيب بسيط ليه عملت الموضوع لما انت لسه مش خلصت افرض ربنا مكتبش لك تعمل الحاجة ديه يبقى يه موقفك


----------



## hwas (22 مايو 2011)

توكل على اللة انشاء اللة تتم الموضوع وربنا يعطيك طول العمر.


----------



## حسام عبد الله (22 مايو 2011)

ربنا معاك يا استاذنا وميهمكش كلام الحاقدين فلو كل ....... عوا القمتة حجرا لاصبحت الحجارة توزن بالذهب


----------



## ثعيلي (22 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

أشكرك يا مهندس / فواز وليس غريب عيك مثل هذه الأشياء فقد عهتك سباقاً إلى الخير وربنا يحميك ويحمي وطنك.
أخوك / شوقي


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعطيك العافية ويبارك لك فى دنياك واخرتك


----------



## assad. (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ما تقدمة من علم .مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## imad kharma (23 مايو 2011)

الله يقويك
وشكراجزيلا مسبقا 
لقد تعلمنا الكثيرمنهذا الموقع عن طريقك وطريق الكثيرين 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## sosohoho (23 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك يا وردددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة انت خبير في هندسة (((((((((( الطيبة)))))))))) .................^_^


----------



## محمد الفجال (23 مايو 2011)

رك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ما تقدمة من علم ينتفع به الجميع


----------



## mostafammy (23 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعينك 
وجزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه للمنتدى


----------



## هانى عامر (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## fhamm (23 مايو 2011)

*الله يقويك وييسر لك الامور
والحمد لله كثيرا ان جعل لنا فيكم كل هذه المودة والرحمة*
*ومهما تعلمنا الكثيرمنكم فهذا من فضل الله لكم حسنات كثيرة ان شاء الله*
* الموقع هذا ولد كبيرا بامثالكم
شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## حسام يونس (23 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله 
دائما سباق كما عهدناك


----------



## عزت محروس (23 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك فانت معلم الجميع 
وزادك الله علما وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله على السلامه نورت المنتدى اخي العزيز
جزاك الله كل خير واعانك على فعل الخير


----------



## ahmed7788 (23 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك معلمنا العظيم
جعله الله بميزان حسناتك
اخوك / م . احمد مطاوع


----------



## لهون جاف (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## elfaki (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم على ما تقدمه من علم ينتفع به الجميع و أسأل الله الكريم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 مايو 2011)

استاذنا العظيم نحن نعلم كل العلم انك تبدا من حيث انتهى الاخرون بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abedodeh (25 مايو 2011)

الاخ المهندس فواز راعي الاولة وراعي الاولة ما ينلحق ربنا يفتح عليك وينور بصرك وبصيرتك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد كنين (25 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك والى الامام


----------



## م.قيس (25 مايو 2011)

في الانتظار

المهندس قيس


----------



## AYMAN.SAAD (25 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمودحنفي (26 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك لما فيه الخير للمسلمين جميعا


----------



## sosohoho (28 مايو 2011)

نحن ننتظر على احر من الجمر..................... وباركك اللة لكل الناس.........سلامي لك ايها العبقري .... وسلام خاص من ديار صلاح الدين ^_^


----------



## حماده السامولي (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وثبت خطاك ..... دائما في تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2011)

توكل على الله انشاء الله تتم الموضوع وربنا يعطيك طول العمر. حفظ الله اليمن


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (29 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقك ويرفع قدرك


----------



## محمد الفجال (30 مايو 2011)

ك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ما تقدمة من علم .مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (31 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك لكل خير وجزاك الله كل الخير على اعمالك


----------



## ROUDS (31 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## sepan (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كبل (2 يونيو 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ما كل تقدمة من علم .مشكور


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (3 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ونحن في انتظارك


----------



## sosohoho (24 يونيو 2011)

هل من جديد .....^_^


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (25 يونيو 2011)

نحن فى انتظار هذا العمل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## adel104 (25 يونيو 2011)

واصل في عطائك الثر ، سر فلا كبا بك الفرس


----------



## elfaki (25 يونيو 2011)

نحن فى إنتظار هذا العمل و نسأل الله لك التوفيق.


----------



## لهون جاف (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو99 (25 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يعينك ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## م كمال بدر (25 يونيو 2011)

بالتوفيق استاذنا الفاضل ... وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## المساح محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

الله يكون بعونك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (27 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وثبت خطاك ..... دائما في تقدم ان شاء الله*​


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يونيو 2011)

يا أخوان أُبشركم بأن المهندس / فواز قد أتم عمل البرنامج وكذلك التعليم وسوف يتم إرفاقه قريباً


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يونيو 2011)

بعد إذن المهندس فواز
أقوم بإنزال الشرح وهذا أول رابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/919875027a0c859d/


----------



## محمد الفجال (28 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ما تقدمة من علم .مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يونيو 2011)

رابط ملف الشرح الثاني:
http://www.zshare.net/download/9198856992f1a005/


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يونيو 2011)

رابط ملف الشرح الثالث:
http://www.zshare.net/download/919885992f1005/

وسوف يتم إرفاق البرنامج قريباً إن شاء الله .


----------



## م كمال بدر (28 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم والله الموضوع شكله ممتع للغاية ... لقد شاهدت الدرس الاول وربنا يجازي المهندس فواز عنا كل الخير..................اللهم احفظ اليمن وانصر حقها علي باطلها


----------



## م كمال بدر (28 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ثعيلي بارك الله فيك والدالعلي اخير كفاعله .... تقريبا الدرس الثالث به مشكله


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يونيو 2011)

أعتذر من الجميع لتحميل الملف الثالث وإن شاء الله ترقبوا جميع الشروحات مع البرنامج سيتم إرفاقها قريباُ 
مشكور للمهندس فواز على مجهوده الطيب .

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## وسام العبيدي (29 يونيو 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## wmanr (29 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء رفع الدروس على موقع اخر مثل الميديافير او اى موقع اخر وشكرا على الموضوع ولكن رجاء سرعة الرفع على موقع اخر غير zshare


----------



## sosohoho (29 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا وردة الوروووووووووووووووووووووووددد ^_^


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يونيو 2011)

تلبية لطلب الأخ wmanr ولتسهيل عملية التحميل على الأعضاء الكرام سأقوم باعادة رفع الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير حسب وصولها تباعا.
رابط الدرس الأول على الميديا فاير:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhz0j4w84vyoht2


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يونيو 2011)

رابط الدرس الثاني على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?modgdcezk9fffu7
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## sosohoho (29 يونيو 2011)

مرةَ اخرى شكرا لك الاخ العزيز فواز العنسي .... انا كان عندي سؤال بالنسبة للدرس الاول ... نحن نعرف ان المسار المصمم من خلال برنامج civil 3d يحتوي على سرعة تصميمية وعندما نصدرة الى 3dmax سيكون التصميم على نفس السرعة المصممة له ... سؤالي هو هل يمكن تغير السرعة التي تتحرك بيها المركبة من داخل البرنامج 3dmax لاني انا لاحظت في الدرس الاول خروج المركبة من مسارها عند الاستدارات وشكرا لك يا استاذنا الكبير ^_^


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك استاذنا مهندس فواز وبارك الله فيك وفي انتظار باقي الدروس 
وشكرا جزيلالكل من الأخ ثعلبي والاخ ابراهيم بن سرور علي اعاده رفع الدروس
وأقدم لكم ايها الاخوه الكراه تورنت لبرنامج dynamite vp 2011 
الملف بالمرفقات 
ملاحظه اخري ملف التورنت يحتوي عي العديد من برامج اتوديسك الملحقه يمكنك اختيار ما تريد تحميله منها علي حسب الرغبه او تحميلها كلها وذلك عند فتح ملف التورنت المرفق باي برنامج تورنت


----------



## sosohoho (29 يونيو 2011)

هل هناك تورنت ل civil 3d 2012


----------



## rabeemm (30 يونيو 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

نشكر اخونا الكريم م/فواز العنسى
على أعمالة السابقة مع ان كلمة الشكر لاتوفية حقة
وأرجو من الاخوة الدعاء لة ولوطنة الشقيق بالاستقرار
كما يشرفنى ان اضيف ملف تورنتو للCivil3D2012​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (30 يونيو 2011)

اخى الفاضل الدرس الثالث بة مشكلة لانة غير موجود نرجو الافادة مع رفع باقى الدروس وجزى اللة المهندس فواز والمهندس ثعيلى خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## sosohoho (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك يا وردة ^_^


----------



## sosohoho (30 يونيو 2011)

شباب ممكن بعض المساعدة حول زيادة السرعة في التورنت مع الشكر لكم


----------



## عصام ابن محمد (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا وحفظ الله بلدك اليمن من كل سوء


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
نشكر كل الاخوة الذين شاركوا في اثراء هذا الموضوع جازاهم الله كل خير و جعل عملهم هذا في ميزان حسناتهم 
اللهم اجعل اليمن الحبيب آمنا و مزدهرا و سائر بلاد المسلمين ...آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## sosohoho (3 يوليو 2011)

هل هناك تورنت ل civil 3d 2012هل هناك 32 بت مع الشكر لك


----------



## az1615 (9 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر الف الشكر للجميع وارجوا من لديه الشرح السادس ان ينزله والله الموفق


----------



## ahmed wahed (11 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر يابشمهندس فواز وجزاك الله خيرا على هذة الاعمال وجزاك الله عنا وعن كل المسلمين خيرا وفيرا*


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علمــا نافعا وعملا طيبا متقبلا واخرج بلادنا من الفتن انه على كل شي قدير 
(الايمان يمان والحكمه يمانيه )


----------



## خشبيل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك لله فيك وفى اهلك وفي عمرك وفي علمك.توكل على لله وبدأ


----------



## مهندس وليد مصطفى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abedodeh (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## jojolove (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## أبويزن العرب (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلم فاضل وألك فضل على الجميع واعرف أن وعدت أوفيت وفقك الله وأدمك ذخر للعلم*


----------



## محمد سلطان الدبعي (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*صديقي العزيز فواز الله يعينك ويفتح عيك انت ماشاء الله مثال للمهندس المجتهد والمحب لنشر العلم ونشر الخير
الله يفتح عيك ياصديقي العزيز ويبارك فيك ويزيدك كمان وكمان .
واسئل الله دائما ان يوفقك الى الخير ويساعدك في تحصيل العلم وتحصيل المعرفه *


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعينك يا مهندس فواز منتظرين منك الكثير


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## ابو البدور (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع وارجو منك ان تقوم برفع كافة الدروس والبرنامج في رابط واحد وايضا نريد برنامج ثري دي ماكس


----------



## kamal3yashar (19 أبريل 2013)

*الشكر الدائم*

نسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك/استاذي العزيز الملفات الملحقة تنقصها بعض الملفات التي تعتمد عليها في شرح الدورة واكرر اسال الله ان يجازيك خير الجزاء


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررر وتوكل على الله وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## هام (23 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك ويحميك لشبابك يا ضنايا يا غاليانت مخطوب


----------



## سيدمحمدين (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## engtarq (24 مايو 2013)

ربي يعاونك


----------



## abobikir (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Al Mohager (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الامير حسن (6 يونيو 2013)

الي الامام زنقه زنقه حارة حاره طريق طريق:67:


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااااا لك لكن ارجوا اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر كلميديا فاير لانه لم يتم فتح الموقع المحمل عليه


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس فواز العنسي انت وكل من قدم الشروحات ...
بانتظار بقية الدروس ...


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (7 يونيو 2013)

الصوت مو واضح في المقاطع وش الحل؟؟


----------



## iDz (15 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (15 يونيو 2013)

الله يعينك يافواز الكل


----------



## mandosoly24 (25 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخي العزيز 
بالله عليك احتاج الي هذا الموضوع بشدة ياريت يكون في تواصل بيننا ضروري جدا ما هي البرامج المستخدمة وخلافة 
ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن الاهمية


----------



## r-1 (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين يا مهندس العزيز


----------



## abu saber2 (1 يوليو 2013)

ننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيد ,مهندس فواز بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## almasriwael (1 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ونحن بالانتظار يا امير


----------



## anoua-b13 (2 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله شكرا استاذنا على ماتقدمه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك من فضلك لدي سؤال هل ممكن ان تزودنا بشرح لكيفية انجاز شبكات الصرف الصحي و شكرا


----------



## a emara (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يا باش مهندس ويزيدك علم احنا بنعتمد على شروحاتك فى مشاريع التخرج وبتنال اعجاب الحاضرين


----------



## lewaa lb (27 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل ورائع ناطرينك بكل شغف ....يعطيك العافية...


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (27 مارس 2014)

وفقكم الله مهندسنا الفاضل 
نتعلم منكم الكثير 
نفع الله بكم 
​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (2 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز ونسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقك لهذا العمل والى عمل كل خير وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MrDownload30 (6 أبريل 2014)

يا ريت والله يا باشمهندس ربنا يوفقك ويا ريت يكون قريب


----------



## omerdoski1 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

_سوپاس برا خود خرا ته‌ بنفست_​


----------



## wleedhezam (8 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس فواز العنسية لما يقدمة للمهندسين ونسال اللة ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتة


----------



## kamel2103 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

توكل على الله


----------



## طبيف (12 أكتوبر 2014)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير
كما عهدناك دائما سباق لكل ما هو جديد ومتميز


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## omerdoski1 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

sopas


----------

